# Do the South African Consulate ever answer the phone for immigration queries?



## mel2102 (Nov 16, 2012)

THIS IS ABOUT THE SOUTH AFRICAN HIGH COMMISSION IN LONDON:

Before I waste any more time - I'd like to know if anyone has recently had the phone answered by the South African High Commission in London? I never get an answer, leave a message and get no call back.

I'm using the number stated on the SAHC website which says to call during certain hours.

Should I persevere?

Thanks in advance
Melanie


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

mel2102 said:


> THIS IS ABOUT THE SOUTH AFRICAN HIGH COMMISSION IN LONDON:
> 
> Before I waste any more time - I'd like to know if anyone has recently had the phone answered by the South African High Commission in London? I never get an answer, leave a message and get no call back.
> 
> ...


Its about 2 and half years since we left London but during our time there whenever we needed to get hold of the High Commission it was impossible. They just dont answer the phone or return calls.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

I've never had to phone them, but heard the same drama Saartjie mentions from many people.


----------



## lavidarachel (Dec 26, 2012)

mel2102 said:


> THIS IS ABOUT THE SOUTH AFRICAN HIGH COMMISSION IN LONDON:
> 
> Before I waste any more time - I'd like to know if anyone has recently had the phone answered by the South African High Commission in London? I never get an answer, leave a message and get no call back.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I think they rang us back just over a week ago! But then for the last lot of questions we had, we drove four hours from our house, spent 45 minutes in the High Commission, then drove home! Much easier to go in person!xx

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## rooineckrsa (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi Lavidarachel

Helen Zille (@helenzille
Do yourself a favour and twitter this ladie. she is the DA party leader in western cape and the mayor of cape town. Today "jz " President Jacob Zuma was on the radio telling all government workers to buck up and do their jobs or face the axe. try your luck she is a real witch in parliament and loves to put the spanner in the works.

mark


----------



## Laurajaynecox (Mar 11, 2013)

mel2102 said:


> THIS IS ABOUT THE SOUTH AFRICAN HIGH COMMISSION IN LONDON:
> 
> Before I waste any more time - I'd like to know if anyone has recently had the phone answered by the South African High Commission in London? I never get an answer, leave a message and get no call back.
> 
> ...



The place is ridiculous - never answered me therefore I had to come over without a visa and apply here! The answer machine is a joke also.

I'd honestly give up.

The few times I was privileged to get through to the answer machine and leave a message, they never returned my calls.

Laura


----------



## Laurajaynecox (Mar 11, 2013)

mel2102 said:


> THIS IS ABOUT THE SOUTH AFRICAN HIGH COMMISSION IN LONDON:
> 
> Before I waste any more time - I'd like to know if anyone has recently had the phone answered by the South African High Commission in London? I never get an answer, leave a message and get no call back.
> 
> ...



The place is ridiculous - never answered me therefore I had to come over without a visa and apply here! The answer machine is a joke also.

I'd honestly give up.

The few times I was privileged to get through to the answer machine and leave a message, they never returned my calls.

Laura


----------



## arlg (Nov 24, 2012)

I managed to speak to someone last week. My husband had tried a few days before and nothing but I did manage to get through. The first time they gave me an extension number for visas (sorry lost it) and the next time I got through so maybe they've started doing their jobs!


----------

